# Do driftwood logs make good board lumber?



## jeremy clarkson

There are some good cedar logs on the beach that aren't rotted thinking about chopping them up and then dragging them away with my kayak.

Then slicing them up with my bandsaw.

Does this sound like a good plan?


----------



## GeeVee

Don't have much to lose by trying.


----------



## discounthunter

if its cedar ,it should have good wood on the inside.give it a try.


----------



## cowboyvet

There is a guy on the milling section that mills a ton of driftwood. Might want to ask over there.


----------



## SDB777

jeremy clarkson said:


> There are some good cedar logs on the beach that aren't rotted thinking about chopping them up and then dragging them away with my kayak.
> 
> Then slicing them up with my bandsaw.
> 
> *Does this sound like a good plan?*


 
I dunno....How big of a chunk? Or how big is the kayak?

I'm thinking right from the get-go, this needs to be video'd a put on YouTube....right next to the guy that soaks his jeans in gasoline and sets them on fire. Cause it's gonna be a 1,000,000 hit classic!



Scott B


----------



## dboyd351

I'd guess there might be quite a bit of sand embedded in those logs - very tough on chainsaw chains and any type of blade.


----------



## GASoline71

jeremy clarkson said:


> There are some good cedar logs on the beach that aren't rotted thinking about chopping them up and then dragging them away with my kayak.
> 
> Then slicing them up with my bandsaw.
> 
> Does this sound like a good plan?



Careful in WA State... Removing driftwood from beaches without a permit is illegal.

Gary


----------



## zacker

jeremy clarkson said:


> There are some good cedar logs on the beach that aren't rotted thinking about chopping them up and then dragging them away with my kayak.
> 
> Then slicing them up with my bandsaw.
> 
> Does this sound like a good plan?




SOME good logs on the beach??? In washington??? lol.. 
when I was there I could not believe the amount of driftwood. Enough to build a small town with. granted the beack was pretty desolate and not the type one would go to get a tan or have a family outing...lol these were from the sand point trail I believe way up near the end of the country. Part of Olympic Nat'l park.


----------



## Marine5068

Be very careful and wear a respirator when using power tools on driftwood or any dead wood you are cutting, milling or carving.
They can and usually do have millions of spores and nasty microscopic things in them that can harm you.
Make sure you are outdoors and well protected from the sawdust and air-borne particulate when using any power tools on driftwood.
Good luck.


----------



## boutselis

jeremy clarkson said:


> There are some good cedar logs on the beach that aren't rotted thinking about chopping them up and then dragging them away with my kayak.
> 
> Then slicing them up with my bandsaw.
> 
> Does this sound like a good plan?



if they are logs then yes. if they are big limbs then not good for lumber but still good for carving.


----------

